# Ã±orth jetty 5/26/14



## jimelliott (May 26, 2011)

I was thinking of going to the jetty's early tomorrow have room for one or man AnD wife help split cost 18 ft cc wind permenting text 832/Â²26/6938 or woman I know the jetty's very well have a dependable older boat fish for whatever yesterday we caught a lot of sheepshead and drum one red


----------



## jimelliott (May 26, 2011)

*going again*

this sat 5/31/14


----------



## jimelliott (May 26, 2011)

Sat 6-14 going again


----------



## jimelliott (May 26, 2011)

*sat 6-14-14 going again have room*

Thinking of going either the north jetty or Dickson bay


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

If you go to the jetty, please post up afterwards; I'm trying to decide whether to go surf/ beach or taking the boat out Monday. Thanx.


----------

